# 12vdc motor source



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Which type of motor is it?


----------



## graveghoul (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry about that. I added the link in my post above.


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

http://www.sciplus.com/search.cfm?u...34567894=&term=6+rpm&btnHand.x=31&btnHand.y=2


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

That motor will work at 12 volts (probably at almost any volotage below 24 volts) but will run slower. Do you really need it to go that fast?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh yea, I use those same motors that I got from American Science and Surplus. 
I run them at 12 volts DC, which make it about 24 RPM. So it runs slower and has less torque, but works fine for my applications.
That's what I use on my Swinging Skeleton. (NOTE: They run a bit loud. Nowhere near as quiet as the vent motor.)


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

If you want quiet AND powerful, try a windshield wiper motor. You can usually get one for around $10 at an auto wrecker/salvage place. I have 9 of them throughout my scares, and they have yet to fail me. An old PC power supply makes an excellent power source, too. They don't run all that fast, although the high speed setting will kick things up a bit.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

CreepyCreations said:


> If you want quiet AND powerful, try a windshield wiper motor. You can usually get one for around $10 at an auto wrecker/salvage place. I have 9 of them throughout my scares, and they have yet to fail me. An old PC power supply makes an excellent power source, too. They don't run all that fast, although the high speed setting will kick things up a bit.


That's a good point with the disappearance/high cost of the vent motors. Their main appeal was their low price (along with small size and slow speed). If you're going to pay more than $10 for a motor, you may as well get a good one.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I use a 6vdc, 5A wallwart.. runs slower (less voltage), but high enough current to run anything.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to inherit some older PC power supplies for free, but you can buy older ones for around $10, too. The only downside is you need a grounded extension cord.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

CreepyCreations said:


> If you want quiet AND powerful, try a windshield wiper motor. You can usually get one for around $10 at an auto wrecker/salvage place. I have 9 of them throughout my scares, and they have yet to fail me. An old PC power supply makes an excellent power source, too. They don't run all that fast, although the high speed setting will kick things up a bit.


Any specific automobile type, or year?


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I have used motors from all sorts of different vehicle. When I'm out searching, I tend to go for vans, since they have the large windshield and therefore larger wiper blades that would need all the power they can get. Also, vans have a shorter front end which makes them easier to get into and extract the motors. <-- Helpful tip for the day! LOL


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

How do you power the DC motor with household current?


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I personally use old PC power supplies. They are cheap, reliable and provide more than enough power for a wiper motor.


----------

